# Omar... Our Dog



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Our little guy, Omar, just got back from the vet where he underwent cancer surgery. Please remember him (can you pray for dogs) and my wife and I as we hurt with him. The poor fellow is in a lot of pain. The tumor was way bigger than expected and they had to remove some of his leg muscle. He has been walking on it so that is a good thing.

Len


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Poor little guy







Please give him a (no, make that SEVERAL) nose-kisses from all of the Wolfwood 2 & 4-leggeds. AND - if you pay VERY close attention to those nose-kisses ... well, they're just the best therapy in the world for us humans!!! Our thoughts are with you all!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Get well soon Omar!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Sending positive and healing thoughts to Omar and your family from our pack here.


----------



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Wishing Omar all the best and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Wishing wellness and healing for Omar from our family to his!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Len. We come from the land of Greyhounds and far too many of them are afflicted with cancer. Take care of you guys -


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We can most definately say a prayer or 10 for Omar!! and a few hugs for you!


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Aaaawww...Poor Omar! Hope he's healing quickly! Sending prayers his way!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like to thank all of you for your kind thoughts and prayers during the last while with regards to Omar. I also want to update you on where he is at now.

He got his stitches out yesterday and is doing fairly well. He is running up and down the stairs here at home again and will venture out into the back yard to do his duty..







This morning he even went blazing new paths in the snow which is back to his old self. The snow is about 3/4 of his height today with more coming tonight.

A sample of the tumor was sent to a pathologist and the results are not very encouraging. The type of cancer he has has long spider like "legs" as the vet said. It is very possible that when he was operated on, not all of these legs were removed as some would have been very hard to see. If it returns, it will be quick and the only way to fight it would be radiation. There is nowhere here that that could be done. The closest would be in Saskatoon or in Minneapolis. Even the radiation would be iffy according to the vet. He said we would know in 3-4 months if the cancer is back.

We leave tomorrow for Florida and a 7 Day cruise in the Caribbean. We have two kids at home so he will be in good hands here... I just have to convince Colleen of that!









Thanks again everyone....


----------

